# The Papercraft thread



## Endogene (Jul 3, 2008)

For those who like playing with siccors and getting their hands sticky;
Post and show off your hand-made papercraft here


----------



## Endogene (Jul 3, 2008)

My eva-O1 papercraft that Fishju was so kind to send me the link

"http://www.evamade.net/zipped_files/EVA01.zip
There is more here
http://www.evamade.net/zipped_files/"







(the body is just a placeholder of course)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Jul 4, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> My eva-O1 papercraft that Fishju was so kind to send me the link
> 
> "http://www.evamade.net/zipped_files/EVA01.zip
> There is more here
> ...



Looks better than mine so far...


----------



## Endogene (Jul 4, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's true horror to make this one, the instructions are really confusing


----------



## fischju (Jul 4, 2008)

Yea, but Jetalone is probably an easy one to make


----------



## Endogene (Jul 4, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Yea, but Jetalone is probably an easy one to make


sure as hell is, ive only cut out the first 6 out of 58 pages on eva 1
Jetalone shouldnt take more than an hour or 2, but that no fun, i'm going for the challenge

When Eva01 is done im thinking of spraypainting it chrome, replacing the eyes with dark red foil and placing a feeble LED in the helmet
Of course it will take forever till its done but i'll have something to be proud of ^^

you should check out http://papercraft.wikidot.com/papercraft they've got plenty of interesting papercraft models


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 4, 2008)

here are the ones i made




and yes, Ness is missing his other hand


----------



## Endogene (Jul 4, 2008)

one hand has always been enough anyway


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 4, 2008)

Woohoo! I shall post away!





Portal Turret: pdf for it





Don't remember what this was from, sorry.





The Shagohod. (from an E3 goodies packet)





Metal Gear Rex. (also from that packet)


----------



## themuddaload (Jul 9, 2008)

dang guys, where did you find time to do this when you could be playing ds?

is this what you do when it is recharging?


----------



## Endogene (Jul 9, 2008)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> dang guys, where did you find time to do this when you could be playing ds?
> 
> is this what you do when it is recharging?



actually its when i have to wait for my turn with FFTA2


----------



## themuddaload (Jul 9, 2008)

ah, i see


----------



## feds4u (Jul 10, 2008)

There are some nice creations in this thread.  

What's the ideal paper stock to use when creating something like this?


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 10, 2008)

I used 110 lb. card stock. This to be exact.


----------



## fischju (Jul 10, 2008)

I just use the cheapest cardstock I can find, 250 for $10


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jul 10, 2008)

My Collection: Thwomp, Slowpoke, Money from Conkers BFD, Brainslug (unfinished), Emo Rock, Yeah! Toast, Starman, a chihuahua, ceiling cat and Snake in a box which you can't see because it's behind the chihuahua. I also have also made a Guy Fawkes mask and Jeremy Fisher (From Salad Fingers) but they're not in the picture.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Uhh...I had a paper wiimote that my siblings trashed and my sister threw away--does that count?

There are so many impressive crafts posted here. Makes me jealous. I've gotta do something more constructive to waste my time--I think I may have found the inspiration to keep going.


----------



## goldwing456 (Aug 17, 2008)

heres a site where you can get nintendo related papercraft. they have a forum too
http://www.nintendopapercraft.com/


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww Man!!! Im so pissed off now. I had a school project where I had to make a product using paper. I could have totally used one of the ones from nintendopapercraft.com and got an easy A.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice!
I tried to make a rayman raving rabid.

I say tried for a reason


----------



## Talaria (Aug 17, 2008)

What type of glue do you guys use to keep the Papercraft Model's together well?


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 18, 2008)

now this is what we need to make
http://www.geocities.com/mechanim8or/papercraft


----------

